# HDMI-to-composite converter box shows interference and green color



## LH2 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have two SD TV's. I also have an HDMI-to-composite converter box. The box works great on one of the TV's, but if hook it up to the other one instead, I get an interference pattern and the colors are turned green. Does anybody know why this could be, and if a box by a different manufacturer might work on this TV?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What converter box is it and what display? No way to answer the question without more info.


----------



## LH2 (Aug 4, 2013)

The TV is a Toshiba TZ50V61. And I should mention that the composite input on this TV works great with other devices, like my DVD player

The converter box is by "C&E", and the model is "CNE62034". Like I said, the converter box works great with other TVs, it just doesn't like this one. I tried it with both the composite out and the s-video out, and got the same result.

I already spent $40 ordering this box through the mail, as I couldn't find one locally with an s-video port. I'd be willing to buy a different one, but not if it's gonna be the same result


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are you using the same source when it works on other displays? Multiple sources? Could it be a setting in the source?

Does the input on the Toshiba double as component like some do? Maybe it thinks it is seeing component.


----------



## LH2 (Aug 4, 2013)

No source is necessary, since the converter box outputs a test pattern if no source is attached. The test pattern is clear on one TV, and with interference and green color on the other.


The Toshiba has 6 selectable inputs, and a total of 19 jacks/ports:

1. Antenna 1 (RF jack)
2. Antenna 2 (RF jack)
3. Video 1 (Composite jack, S-video port, Left audio jack, Right audio jack)
4. Video 2 (Composite jack, S-video port, Left audio jack, Right audio jack)
5. Video 3 (Composite jack, S-video port, Left audio jack, Right audio jack)
6. Component (Y jack, Pb Jack, Pr Jack, Left audio jack, Right audio Jack)


So no, I don't think any of the inputs are doubling as component, as each of the inputs have their own dedicated jacks/ports.


----------



## LH2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone??


----------

